# eggdrop init script/start-stop-daemon -> "already running"

## moben

Nabend...

ich versuche auf meinem Gentoo Rootserver 2 eggdrops per init-script/start-stop-daemon zu starten und zu stoppen...

Das script sieht so aus:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

svc_name="eggdrop"

eggdrop="/opt/eggdrop/eggdrop"

eggdrop_user="ben"

depend() {

   need net

   need mysql

}

checkconfig() {

   if [ ! -x "${eggdrop}" ]; then

      eerror "${svc_name} binary [${eggdrop}] missing"

   fi

   if [ ! -r "${botconf}" ] ; then

      eerror "[${botname}] config [${botconf}] missing"

      return 1

   fi

}

setup_env() {

   # Assume no dot (.) in botname

        botname=$(eval echo $myservice | gawk -F \. '{ print $2 }')

   # Assume bot was intalled with eggdrop-installer

   bothome=$(eval echo \~${eggdrop_user})/.eggdrop/${botname}

   botconf=${bothome}/eggdrop.conf

   # Assume /var/run/eggdrop exists ans is writable by ${eggdrop_user}

   botpid=/var/run/eggdrop/${botname}.pid

}

start() {

   setup_env

        checkconfig || return 1

   ebegin "Starting ${svc_name} ${botname}"

   cd ${bothome}

   start-stop-daemon -v --start -c ${eggdrop_user} --chdir "${bothome}" --exec "${eggdrop}" -- ${botconf}

   # since the created pidfile is named pid."botnick", we must catch the pid

   local retval=$?

   if [ $retval == 0 ]; then

      cat ${bothome}/pid.* > ${botpid}

   fi

   eend $retval

}

stop() {

   setup_env

   checkconfig || return 1

   ebegin "Stopping ${svc_name} ${botname}"

   start-stop-daemon -v --stop -p ${botpid}

   eend $?

}
```

Beim ersten eggdrop klappt das eigentlich auch ganz gut, startet und stoppt wie gewünscht etc... 

jedoch beim zweiten dann nicht mehr, da sagt er mir dann

```
/opt/eggdrop/eggdrop already running
```

da der start-stop-daemon wohl die laufenden prozesse checkt...

ich habe schon versucht das mit links wie /opt/eggdrop/eggdrop_1 auf die binary den start-stop-daemon zu "täuschen",

klappt jedoch nicht :/

wer weiß rat?

danke

----------

